# preparing traps



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

Im new to trapping and was reading about preparing a trap with wax and other stuff? could someone please help with what exactly you need to do to properly prepare a trap.


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

also are you suppose to let the trap rust and then apply wax? Im completly lost


----------



## 3200 ganger (Apr 21, 2006)

My process is three steps and three days.
Day 1. Make adjustments (modifications) to any traps that need it. Remove as much foreign material (blood,dirt,fur) from last year as possible with a wire brush. Then boil traps. I use a 50 gal barrel 3/4 full with water mixed with 4 cans of Sani-Flush. Bring water to a boil then add SF slowly. Add traps until full but still covered by water. Leave in barrel approx. 20 minutes. Remove them and hang them or set them on something clean.
Day 2. After leaving the traps for a day. They will have a light coat of rust and are ready for dying. I use the same barrel. (Rinse it out good) Follow directions on dye. I use log wood crystals.
Day 3. The dyed traps are ready for wax. I use an old aluminum pot. It needs to be large enough to accomodate the largest trap you wish to wax. I heat the wax on a Coleman camp stove. Make sure you don't boil (burn) the wax. When you dip the trap in the wax, leave it in there long enough so it gets to the same temperature as the wax. Then take it out and hang it and let it dry completely. Then store them somewhere clean. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

It depends on what you are trapping.

Water sets only for rats, beaver, etc. just paint them black as scent is not an issue when the trap is under water.

Land sets for **** - dye with a water base dip and you are good to go.

canine sets - be particularily fussy about scent control or you will end up with a lot of refusals or dug up traps.

IMO - dying just darkens your traps for camoflage purposes, if you want to protect them from rust just wax them, they are under the dirt anyway so why would they have to be black, brown or whatever color dye you would use?


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

3200 ganger is right on the money use that method, stay away from the cold dips and NEVER WAX YOUR CONIBEARS!!!


----------

